# Critics of Military Helping Haiti Emerge



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

Well, that didn't take long....

"More Men with Guns: Canadian Forces Join Haiti Aid Blitz"


> .... There is a discernible stream of media reports, primarily coming from American and British corporate outlets, painting a picture of a lawless, violent, and chaotic situation on the ground in the city. This, they contend, makes the military responses being mobilized by the United States and Canada necessary ....



"Row over US 'occupation' of Haiti"


> A French minister has called for a United Nations investigation into the dominant US role in Haiti, saying international aid efforts are about helping the quake-stricken country, not "occupying" it.
> 
> US forces turned back a French aid plane carrying a field hospital from the damaged, congested airport in the Haitian capital of Port-au-Prince last week, prompting a complaint from French co-operation minister Alain Joyandet. The plane landed safely the following day.
> 
> ...




And, from the World Socialists, "US military tightens grip on Haiti"


> Amid the humanitarian tragedy following the January 12 earthquake in Haiti, Washington has concentrated on establishing indefinite military control of the country. Fearing mass protests and riots by desperate Haitians against inadequate rescue efforts, US logistical efforts are focused on massing tens of thousands of troops for use against the population.
> 
> Speaking yesterday on ABC television’s “This Week” program, US General Ken Keen, who commands the military task force in Haiti, said US troops would “be here as long as needed.” He confirmed there were roughly 4,200 US troops in Haiti, largely in cutters patrolling offshore, and that by today there would be 12,000 US troops in the country ....


----------



## Snakedoc (19 Jan 2010)

wow....of course you're damned if you do, damned if you don't, there will always be the critics and naysayers.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2010)

To a significant minority of people throughout the West, including (maybe especially) in Canada, "we" (the people who believe that a strong, effective military can be a force for good in the world) are the enemy, and the military is a tool that "we" (evil, globalizing capitalists) use to impose our will on a poor, tired, oppressed world of workers and tenant farmers.

It proves the validity of zipperhead cop's subtext which says something like: _God must love stupid people; he made so many of them_.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2010)

IMO, the CF should employ their PAFFOs to spin this the way WE want it. Show some medics aiding children, soldiers helping the people of Haiti etc. Blow these a$$hole left wingers out of the water.
 ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> IMO, the CF should employ their PAFFOs to spin this the way WE want it. Show some medics aiding children, soldiers helping the people of Haiti etc. Blow these a$$hole left wingers out of the water.
> ;D



I'm sure they (the CF and the PMO) are doing just that, but the loony-left is pretty well armoured by its juvenile belief system.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2010)

ER, there are none so blind as those that do not wish to see.

My dad used that quote a lot...


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> ER, there are none so blind as those that do not wish to see.
> 
> My dad used that quote a lot...



And your dad was right, especially with the loony-left.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2010)

He had a few more quotes.

He didn't care for the loony left either, or the retarded right.....

Did you hear what Pat Buchanan had to say about Haiti?


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

OK, I'll bite - what did Buchanan have to say?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jan 2010)

Buchanan said that the people of Haiti entered into a pact with the Devil so that they could rid themselves of the French.

And people follow this idiot....just one example of the retarded right.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2010)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Buchanan said that the people of Haiti entered into a pact with the Devil so that they could rid themselves of the French.
> 
> And people follow this idiot....just one example of the retarded right.




I'm not sure what Buchanan said, probably something not very smart - based on his past performances, but it was Pat Robertson, an ordained Christian minister/lunatic and, like Buchanan, one time presidential candidate, who made the "deal with the devil" comment. the Americans are overstocked with really, really stupid public figures - especially on the _religious right_. See, again, zipperhead cop's line about God and idiots - it applies, in spades, in the USA.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

Right quote:


> “They were under the heel of the French, you know Napoleon III (sic) and whatever. And they got together and swore a pact to the devil .... They said ‘We will serve you if you will get us free from the prince.’ True story. And so the devil said, ‘OK it’s a deal’. And they kicked the French out.”



Wrong Pat, though - it was televangelist Pat Robertson, 





not neo-con Pat Buchanan 





(I know Buchanan was isolationist, but I didn't figure he'd be QUITE this much a member of the R.R.)


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jan 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Well, that didn't take long....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good loiter though   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2010)

....here's a tidbit from Rush Limbaugh, via The Guardian (UK):


> Amid the rash of appeals for Haiti donations has come a call from one of the most prominent voices on the American right for people to hang on to their cash because Barack Obama might steal it.
> 
> Rush Limbaugh, the most popular radio talkshow host, who is sometimes described as the real leader of the Republican party, says Americans should not give a penny to a population struggling for survival after the earthquake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jan 2010)

I describe myself as a "lower case C conservative", but Rush and all those drooling idiots on Fox make me ashamed of the word.


----------



## Snakedoc (19 Jan 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> ....here's a tidbit from Rush Limbaugh, via The Guardian (UK):



Though not perfect, it's stuff like this that makes me SO glad I live in CANADA


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jan 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I describe myself as a "lower case C conservative", but Rush and all those drooling idiots on Fox make me ashamed of the word.



Socially progressive, fiscally conservative.....looking for a home!


----------



## VIChris (19 Jan 2010)

Keith Olbermann calls Rush and Pat on their BS in one quick word.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-PEaWUduCM


----------



## mellian (19 Jan 2010)

Extremists of any sort, left or right or up or down can be retarded.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Jan 2010)

;D





			
				VIChris said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann calls Rush and Pat on their BS in one quick word.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-PEaWUduCM




Olbermann is spot on: Limbaugh and Robertson are pond scum, sub-human slime that tries to ooze into our consciousness because stupid people support them and make then 'newsworthy.' I know some people here, on Army.ca, like and respect one or the other or both of those two hate-filled, foul mouthed, ignorant buffoons; I'm sorry if I'm offending you.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jan 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I'm offending you


Hmm....now there's a version of "sincerity" you don't see everyday  ;D


----------



## Dean22 (19 Jan 2010)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Keith Olbermann calls Rush and Pat on their BS in one quick word.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-PEaWUduCM



 That was awesome.


----------

